# My dream DOXA or the new "SUPER SUB"



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Dear friends and forum members, if we were to dream of the ultimate DOXA SUB, what would be your choice from the following improvements?. We will use your feedback to evaluate a new project for 2008. I summarized the feedback that we received since the first SUB300T re-edition was released in 2001 in the this poll and I am looking forward to hear your feedback.

Please participate

Thank you

Rick

********************************************************************
*Added by DOXA S.A.*
********************************************************************

*I noticed a lot of interest in this poll, and a bunch of nice ideas appeared. I will leave this poll online for a few weeks, then I will present you with the results, and what is within the capabilities of DOXA to incorporate in a future SUPER DOXA SUB.*

*rick*


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

the 750 at 45mm is perfect, but would be even cooler with the Synchron case thickness!!!


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



fachiro1 said:


> the 750 at 45mm is perfect, but would be even cooler with the Synchron case thickness!!!


:-!:-!:-!


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I like the 1000T case size, but would like a thicker case vice the thick case back that is on the 1000T. All else is good to go...

Ohh, and a helium release valve would be nice. Bring back the Conquistador!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

For me anyway as a newbie, the size of the 1000T is perfect, although it would be nice if the dial was slightly bigger. Obviously this might compromise the size of the bezel slightly.
My dream doxa is the T-graph design....hint hint


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I have said it before and I will say it again. Make a Reissue Synchron. Make it with a HRV, make it the size of the 750T, but thicker, like the vintage synchrons.

Make it with the Synchron Logo on the dial, "by Synchron" on the caseback, and The Synchron Logo on the Clasp. Make the Bracelet gradually get wider as it approaches the case, just like the vintage bracelet.

I guess just remake this watch, but make it as large in diameter as the 750T and give it an HRV........ (*Thick *is better)


----------



## Anomaly (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I did not vote as my "Dream Doxa" does not require any of the options given...my "Dream Doxa" is constructed out of titanium.

A titanium Sharkhunter... ;-)


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Drat, I voted not realizing the poll was multiple choice! Worse, I didn't see it was from Rick!

An HRV is a must, purely from a historical standpoint. Doxa premiered it, and now everyone _except_ Doxa has one. I know, not needed by about 99.999% of the buyers (including me) but hey, it's a Doxa thing! (I also realize very few early Doxa's had them, look at the what? two? Known to exist now?).

A thicker case would be my next request, in either (both?) sizes.

I think the evidence is empirical from complaints when switching from the 600T to the 750T, and then from the 750T to the 1000T, that there is a market and desire to see both sizes produced. Sooner or later, Doxa may decide to make "regular production models", instead of the constant limited ones? If so, I think one of each would be a good choice.

Last, the modernization of things. The modern bracelet might be nice, and the screwed bracelet. But these are major changes, and are getting away from the "retro" personality of the reissue SUB's. Not that there's anything wrong with that! It is inevitable that Doxa will make a modernized version of the SUB. I feel these features might best be reserved for such an occasion.
(But perhaps drilled lugs instead of screwed?).

A big date might be nice for those of us with aging eyes. Not in the poll, but just a thought.

I have to say I really don't understand everyone's fascination with more, and more, and more lume. IMHO, the current lume is fine. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!

2¢


----------



## emgee (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

A 750T case diameter but thicker case, with a domed crystal, oh, and yeah, larger date!:thanks
Mark


----------



## Martin Gagnon (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

how about a sub eight days with small second:


----------



## chunki (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Martin Gagnon said:


> how about a sub eight days with small second:


I agree an 8-day movement Doxa would be the grail Doxa.....look what other companies get for their 8-day watches....If doxa could modify their 8-day movement to fit into a 45-47mm case ....well thats the type of watch that would be highly sought after and always command a premium IMHO...

T-Graph Pro
T-Graph Sharkhunter

JIM


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

"Higher grade movement" with big date and perhaps longer power reserve.
HRV for historical reasons.
Titanium at some point.
Screwbars for bracelet attachment.
Clasp with both foldover and pushbutton double locking (i.e., Omega with an additional foldover latch like the current Doax, or the clasps used by
such makers as Seiko or Citizen).

Steve
_Fine watches are like diamonds for men_


----------



## ssmith (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Rick,

I choose all of the above improvements for my dream doxa. Why pick just one of the above? Only question really is should it be made on the 1000t or 750t case design? I would have to go with the 750t but either would be fine. And add a cool logo too.


----------



## DoxaHarleyDog (May 11, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

What about the dial:think: IMO to make a dream watch there also needs to be consideration given to the dial and some sort of historical significance with to tie the watch of the future to it's forefathers of the past:-!

So, if you will please let me pose this question (Dr. Pete, forgive as I do not as yet have your book for a point of reference, my fault though as I have not ordered it yet:-() to the DoxaHolic fringe out there:

Is there anything of historical significance or that would just look really cool on the dial of a new thicker case, screws not spring bars, HRV valve "DREAM DOXA" from back oh, I don't know...say 40 years ago in 1968...that graced the DOXA dive watches then, is unique and that would make this piece a sought after grail that would be a must have by collectors far and wide so that we the caretakers of our future generations time pieces (borrowed that one from Dr. Pete who borrowed it too I think) couldn't live without??? Must be something like this in the archives somewhere!!!

The old addage comes to mind of something old, something new,etc...well, at any rate I ramble but you know what I'm gettin' at!!!


----------



## freakygreek (May 1, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Although most of the choices would be great improvements I would like to see a 2 register version of the T-graph as my dream Doxa.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

My dream Doxa arethe two register T-graphs - especially the searambler....First vote goes there...bring back the searambler t-graph.

Second vote goes to keeping the cases THIN. I know I'm big-time in the minority here, but I don't need to pump iron while wearing a watch If I want a thick case I can go buy a Seiko or a Citizen and really put some elevation lines between my wrist and the crystal. the genius of Doxa, IMHO, is fitting the movement and its protection in such a thin case. That being said, I think the 1000T should have had minimally a 4mm crystal.

third vote goes to developing something in titanium, or a Ti option on some models as Seiko does.

fourth vote goes to developing stronger springbars, NOT screws, and possibly drilling the lugs through so it's easy to pop them on and off. I can't stand it that Rolex got rid of that feature. Doxa walks this thin line between jewel watch and tool watch....it's good to keep some tool watch features alive and well.

Like Jason, I think the synchron tapered bracelet is classy - I know it's way more expensive to make, but it looks nicer.


----------



## hakim (May 11, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Rick,

You forgot bracelet with _polished_ centre links on your poll! ;-)


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Hi Rick,
Doxa's strong point is tradition, but also quality. So, if you can improve some things is good. Fortunately Doxa has superb quality and few points need to change (imho).

The first is the lume. In the night is hard to see the hour hand, actually I have to imagine what hour is, and because 99% of the use is not underwater, is importand for me to read the hour in the night.
Second is the spring bar. One springbar of my Doxa after diving or swimming in the see produce rust on it and on bracelet. Maybe is defective. I don't know how easy is to put screws instead of springbars.

Regards,
Dimitris


----------



## Peter D (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Great poll, but you forgot to mention titainium?:-!

750T thicker case, deeper depth rating, thick screw type bracelet, HRV.... looking good so far and a metric bezel option|>|>

One of the best polls I have seen in ages......

Its got me all excited;-)


----------



## PIOU (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I'am reading now the doxa book...
And I find interesting the images 67, 68, 71, 72, 73, 74 because those watches are not, for me, "real" doxas...
So, I think that's very important to stay true to the spirit of the sub 300... So yes my dream doxa should keep the vintage look as the 750 and 1000 are doing... Don't be too adventurous ;-)
I think a yellow dial could be interesting, to complete the 750 and 1000...
A higher grade movement is also interesting...and also a vintage bracelet as suggest by jc levoy
And PLEASE don't forget the price: I think that it's difficult, for some of us, to buy expensive watches... Sorry to remain it :-(


----------



## gasman (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Not much of a change but I'd like to see the 750T with a much larger (wider, thicker) bracelet!


----------



## Duffy0401 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I would say a reallly close number 2 for me is bring back a womens version so my wife can enjoy a DOXA as well. :-!


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Definitely the ratcheting clasp with push button release and flip-loc. Doxa should continue to lead in the categories that made them famous... extending clasp, orange face, ND bezel, and HRV. A true 22mm bracelet would be nice too and it could flare out to 24mm and overlap the lugs.

Thicker 750 case would be like the T-Graph, which is perfect IMHO. Also, the addition of an "edition plate" on each watch would be very cool.

A Searambler Chrono (2 or 3 registers) would be high on my list of models I'd like to see.

Here's the problem... at the current retail pricing, I don't think I could afford my dream Doxa :-(


----------



## Tom Connelly (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



DOXA S.A. said:


> Dear friends and forum members, if we were to dream of the ultimate DOXA SUB, what would be your choice from the following improvements?. We will use your feedback to evaluate a new project for 2008. I summarized the feedback that we received since the first SUB300T re-edition was released in 2001 in the this poll and I am looking forward to hear your feedback.
> 
> Please participate
> 
> ...


You are going to get a thousand variations, but I applaud your asking. :-!

_* Sub 750T size, perhaps slightly smaller dial, with synchron thickness, and true 22mm lugs with true thicker 22mm bracelet and if possible HRV/HEV just for the "cool factor" since only a professional SAT diver would ever use it. Also, I think that while the bezel in Imperial units is retro cool, perhaps offering a metric bezel option at order time or offering a choice in some way is appropriate since I believe that all diving instruction these days is metric. *_That is what I read. then again I am one of probably few Americans who wishes that my country would just go metric like everyone else..... :-s

That would be a hit and even sweeter if you could keep it affordable. Now this is just my opinion. The Breitling Steelfish is that basic size, and with a totally rebuilt & highly decorated COSC movement within, and HEV... Their MSRP is, I believe, a bit over US$2200 or thereabouts and can be had used for US$1300-US$1600 depending on condition. I realize, however, that you are a smaller company and have a different cost structure. I only put that for market comparison. If your MSRP is to be in that range then perhaps you might need to at least fit that thing with a 2824T level movement or something to justify for the value minded buyers who know a bit more about watches than the average retail customer? Another thing is that if you go COSC _*please*_ don't put COSC on the dial under the brand name. It looks cluttered, silly, and is better suited for the caseback, IMO of course. ;-)

Good luck, and that 1000T is a very cool edition, BTW. :-! Even with the possibility of the larger model coming in the future, there are people who need the more compact model and it rounds out your SUB offerings _nicely_.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Tom Connelly said:


> _*please*_ don't put COSC on the dial under the brand name. It looks cluttered, silly, and is better suited for the caseback, IMO of course. ;-)


Of course I don't really care either way, but in person IMHO it doesn't look cluttered on the dial. You don't even notice it. The print is so small that it is lost on the dial. In pictures it is definitely noticeable, but is different in person. Just my


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

OK here's a couple of things I'd like to see. Obviously a HRV. Case size as per the SUB 1000T but that is just a personal preference as I think the vintage size is perfect. The 750T size wears extremely well but not everyone likes the bigger size and dial. Actually no matter what size the case, you won't be able to please everyone. That's life.

As the price of the SUBs has increased and that puts them into a whole different range of competitors (Breitling, Omega to name a few) the quality of the watch has to be percieved as being worth the extra money. An upgraded movement - ETA 2892 would be a good differentiator. Screwed endpieces would also be a nice touch. The SUB dial is iconic but look how the perception of the Submariner / Sea-dweller and the Seamaster quality changed when Rolex and Omega changed to using applied metal markers filled with lume. Not sure it could be done with a SUB dial but certainly worth a thought.

As for the caseback. I just have a thing for a gold medal similar to the Omega Constellation (nice gold observatory). I think that for a special watch, maybe a HRV special edition or something a special caseback could have the Jenny fish logo in gold or a gold coloured alloy.

Presentation. The Doxa tube is tremendous and sets the packaging apart but I'd dump the CD. I doubt may people even bother using it. The presentation cover for the CD is great and I'd use that size and design and make the operating instructions in a book form. You could use the instructions for all the movements used in the SUB range and then include maybe the first 2 chapters of the Doxa book as an introduction to the company and the SUB. Now that would be a nice little book and definitely a touch of class.

Pete


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

In order of importance to me:

1. 750 case size only thicker
2. HRV
3. Screws instead of springbars
4. Bracelet with extension
5. A logo on the dial
6. 22 -24mm lugs

To me this would be the ultimate tool watch "built for today" but designed with Doxa history! Keep it simple - form should follow function. No need to get "too fancy" with gold medallions and such.

Cheers,
DJ


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Its the retro looking features of the DOXA that makes it unique. People complain about the bracelet lug width but the narrow 21mm really accentuates the cushion case style (makes it look wider) and I think it is perfect. Some other watches like the Stowa Seatime or Omega 45mm PO can look "too tall" when the lug horns stick out too far and too wide. Maybe it would still be ok on the DOXA though since the beads of rice bracelet is kind of floppy, and doesn't "stick out" the lugs like some of the more rigid bracelets.

That said, perhaps a thicker 750T case would be perfect for me. Everything else would seem to be an excuse to drive up costs with very little benefit. Lume is pretty decent as is. Better movement? The standard ETA 2824's in DOXAs perform pretty well already, and I don't know about you, but I rarely open the caseback of my watches so who cares if it looks nicer or is decorated (why pay for something you will never see :roll. An HRV would be cool, but ultimately useless for all the desk diving people here do, and for the real divers, I'm not sure they would take a DOXA so deep that it would even matter (I figure all the underwater shots here are with DOXAs that do not have the HRV and they seem to have zero problems, why add another part that can leak/fail?). So the HRV seems like its more for the poseurs than actual "tool" function (yeah I know the original Conquistador had it, but I am interested in the best combination of features/price today, not a comparison to a 40 year old watch). Call me blasphemous but I'd prefer to put the money towards something we can actually feel or use.


----------



## Joukowski (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

More dial lume please.... see pics how my mil sharky dail starts off as bright as the other 2 but the dail then gets dimmer rather too quickly already in the next pic....


----------



## AndyC (May 9, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

No option for a NUMA Doxa 750 or 1000 then? :-(

Best regards
Andy


----------



## rugby6 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

750T case size with more thickness.

22mm lug width

Drilled through lugs with spring bars (I like this better than screw in lugs because you can change straps quicker and you also do not scratch the case...although I know how to avoid that by using tape. Seriously though, I don't know why all watches do not have this.)

Consistent lume...my Shark has nothing on my Searambler or Pro.

Also with the Sharks you need the three distinct sections on the hour markers...this is a must.

I would buy one in every color in a heartbeat if this happened!:-!


----------



## Tom Connelly (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Eric L. said:


> Better movement? The standard ETA 2824's in DOXAs perform pretty well already, and I don't know about you, but I rarely open the caseback of my watches so who cares if it looks nicer or is decorated (why pay for something you will never see :roll. An HRV would be cool, but ultimately useless for all the desk diving people here do, and for the real divers, I'm not sure they would take a DOXA so deep that it would even matter (I figure all the underwater shots here are with DOXAs that do not have the HRV and they seem to have zero problems, why add another part that can leak/fail?). So the HRV seems like its more for the poseurs than actual "tool" function (yeah I know the original Conquistador had it, but I am interested in the best combination of features/price today, not a comparison to a 40 year old watch). Call me blasphemous but I'd prefer to put the money towards something we can actually feel or use.


This was all in the context of where Doxa is going with their pricing. That stuff was mentioned as a way to justify the over US$2200 planned pricing. You already will be spending the money and for that money I prefer an upgraded movement and more bells and whistles. If the watches were to be kept in the US$1300-$1500 range then what you say makes perfect sense. Omega SMP's, PO's and Breitling SO's and Steelfish & Avengers all have highly decorated and/or modified COSC movements and HEV's, among other features.

I don't want to start a jihad over pricing, but your criticism of those ideas totally ignored the context in which they were offered.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Tom Connelly said:


> This was all in the context of where Doxa is going with their pricing. That stuff was mentioned as a way to justify the over US$2200 planned pricing. You already will be spending the money and for that money I prefer an upgraded movement and more bells and whistles. If the watches were to be kept in the US$1300-$1500 range then what you say makes perfect sense. Omega SMP's, PO's and Breitling SO's and Steelfish & Avengers all have highly decorated and/or modified COSC movements and HEV's, among other features.
> 
> I don't want to start a jihad over pricing, but your criticism of those ideas totally ignored the context in which they were offered.


Maybe you have some info that I don't, because I do not see any mention of any justification of higher pricing in the original post above. It merely asked what would you like changed on a "dream DOXA" which suggests a new version all together. Seeing how they are charging $2000 for the 750T's now (not counting return pricing), the last thing I want is a new version which is substantially more expensive because new features were added which are more cosmetic than functional.

Now if DOXA wanted to add features without changing the price, than I'm all for it. I do agree with you that at $2000, the movement should be decorated. However, that was not suggested in the post above.


----------



## Tom Connelly (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Eric L. said:


> Maybe you have some info that I don't, because I do not see any mention of any justification of higher pricing in the original post above. It merely asked what would you like changed on a "dream DOXA" which suggests a new version all together. Seeing how they are charging $2000 for the 750T's now (not counting return pricing), the last thing I want is a new version which is substantially more expensive because new features were added which are more cosmetic than functional.
> 
> Now if DOXA wanted to add features without changing the price, than I'm all for it. I do agree with you that at $2000, the movement should be decorated. However, that was not suggested in the post above.


I thought that the announced higher pricing to be instituted in 2008 was common knowledge on this forum. The 1000T with standard 2824 with engraved rotor and no HEV or anything like that is projected to be increased substantially as I understand it. There is a very courteous offer for previous owners to get the regular pricing until May 2008 or something like that. This is no secret.

Any new model as the one we are imagining here would likely be manufactured well after the price increases and I would expect them to be priced over US$2200 so I prefer some bells and whistles with that sort of pricing.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Tom Connelly said:


> I thought that the announced higher pricing to be instituted in 2008 was common knowledge on this forum. The 1000T with standard 2824 with engraved rotor and no HEV or anything like that is projected to be increased substantially as I understand it. There is a very courteous offer for previous owners to get the regular pricing until May 2008 or something like that. This is no secret.
> 
> Any new model as the one we are imagining here would likely be manufactured well after the price increases and I would expect them to be priced over US$2200 so I prefer some bells and whistles with that sort of pricing.


Yes I know of the recent increase in prices, but my understanding is this does not come with a change in product, just a price increase to support a retail network for the SUB line. I understand why they did it, but at this point I have not heard anything about them also revising the entire product line to increase features in their existing watches (at the new price level). I'm sorry if my other post wasn't clear that this is what I meant. I absolutely agree with you that no one would complain (indeed some may expect it) if they improved the features of the existing DOXA models at the new price point.

Of course I do expect a new "ultimate SUB" to be priced higher, but there are some features (just my opinion, thats why we have a poll here) that add cost without function in the poll choices listed above. So, while I'm all for an "ultimate SUB" I hope its not priced ridiculously high such that it might be seen as a way to drive up profits based on the initial excitement of having an HRV or elaborately decorated movement.


----------



## gregfsu (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Anomaly said:


> I did not vote as my "Dream Doxa" does not require any of the options given...my "Dream Doxa" is constructed out of titanium.
> 
> A titanium Sharkhunter... ;-)


Agreed. I'm going to say it loud because I just want to be heard. How could a Ti-HRV model not be considered?

Titanium.
HRV.
Polished bezel?


----------



## Tom Connelly (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Eric L. said:


> Yes I know of the recent increase in prices, but my understanding is this does not come with a change in product, just a price increase to support a retail network for the SUB line. I understand why they did it, but at this point I have not heard anything about them also revising the entire product line to increase features in their existing watches (at the new price level). I'm sorry if my other post wasn't clear that this is what I meant. I absolutely agree with you that no one would complain (indeed some may expect it) if they improved the features of the existing DOXA models at the new price point.
> 
> Of course I do expect a new "ultimate SUB" to be priced higher, but there are some features (just my opinion, thats why we have a poll here) that add cost without function in the poll choices listed above. So, while I'm all for an "ultimate SUB" I hope its not priced ridiculously high such that it might be seen as a way to drive up profits based on the initial excitement of having an HRV or elaborately decorated movement.


My point was that with pricing going up, and probably will be substantially up when this thing goes to market, why not get themore features since cutting features for price is not something that I think would happen- i.e. you would still be paying a premium for the Doxa name at that point. Hey, hope I am wrong. ;-)


----------



## Nimrod69 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

How about a liquid filled case that will enable a 12,000 meter rating.


----------



## slucas (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

24mm lugs to go with the screwed on bracelet/strap. we can hope. i have got 35 straps i could put to good use. 
-s


----------



## Peter D (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Dr Peter Millar said:


> The SUB dial is iconic but look how the perception of the Submariner / Sea-dweller and the Seamaster quality changed when Rolex and Omega changed to using applied metal markers filled with lume. Not sure it could be done with a SUB dial but certainly worth a thought.


I agree Pete that would certainly up the anty so to speak. That would add a real quality to the sub like never before IMO.


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I've said it before - the big case is _screaming_ for a heavier/wider bracelet - something 24mm and chunky please ;-)


----------



## Troy (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

If DOXA were to opt for 24mm spacing between lugs, I wonder if they would have to change the overall design in order to leave enough meat left over to have a substantial lug left over?? I would, however, like to see 22mm instead of 21, because I would think that DOXA has established enough of individuality as a company without making things so proprietary. There are enough DOXA wearers that have discovered the benefits of the ZULU band, and have had to compromise with either a 22 or 20 mm band, along with other leather options that are out there. I myself would like to see a Titanium version, but that has been kiboshed so many times in the past, that I no longer want to be a squeaky wheel about it, because I'll only turn into 'that guy'. I can't find a dern thing wrong with my 750, it wears well, looks great, and tells time- imagine that. I think the design is sound and lasting. It's a bit big for my son, maybe if there were some spare parts lying around somewhere...

DOXA is the greatest.

Troy


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Hi DOXA,
I'm with Jason here, Just re-make this watch. It has all the qualities, best size, thickness, flat crystal etc. In my opinion it is the best Sub ever made. Maybe add a HRV as well. 
Thanks for asking...:-!
Graeme



jclevoy said:


> I guess just remake this watch, but make it as large in diameter as the 750T and give it an HRV........ (*Thick *is better)


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Nimrod69 said:


> How about a liquid filled case that will enable a 12,000 meter rating.


That would require it to become a Quartz....right?


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



subkrawler said:


> That would require it to become a Quartz....right?


Nah, they fill them with a silicone oil. Sinn's been doing it for some time. There are others, but I'm unsure who.


----------



## Chronometer (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Well since you tease us every day with the web banner ad.... I would say make a 1970 exact dial replica of the Sub200 T-Graph Pro but with screw in bracelet links & end pieces. Yep that would work.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

First of all, thanks Rick for giving us the opportunity to make suggestions on future DOXA designs. It just confirms why I really like this brand. Good stuff!:-!

Anyways....I voted for increased lume. Not because it needs to be brighter, just consistent. Some 750Ts have great dial lume, and other's lume is about half the strength of the hands. I don't see why they all can't have lume like a Divingstar GMT.|>

I also voted for the ratcheting bracelet, but it needs to come with the spring loaded, depth compensating links. While we're doing this, let's not forget about a true beads-of-rice bracelet, using solids beads.

Thicker cases(both 1000T and 750T) got my vote too. No real reason behind it, but I think the chunkiness of it would be cool, and probably feel good on the wrist. Wouldn't a thicker case automatically increase depth rating though?

I didn't vote for a higher depth rating(unless you count my case vote), higher grade movement or HRV. To me, these are only features that will drive prices up, but won't improve the watch's usefulness or aesthetic. With DOXA going retail, it will probably be necessary to have these features, so they can be competitive with the already established retail brands. Oh well...if I had to settle, I could deal with a higher grade movement, higher depth rating, but an HRV would kill it for me.(I know I'm in the minority here, since Rick told me so:-d) To me, HRVs are tired and unoriginal. Everyone offers one and when I see a watch w/an HRV, I just think "me too, me too!!" Now if it could say _Conquistador_ on the dial, it would be a different story. Since it can't, it would just become a poseur feature, and DOXA is anything but poseur.:-!

I'd like to see a modern looking bracelet. I don't know about thicker, unless the case was equally thick. I'd like to see a modern bracelet be offered as an optional accessory or maybe featured something completely different, like a DOXA Army-type reissue.:think:;-)

I do think that bracelet attaching screws are very useful, but wouldn't it mess up the smooth lines of the case? I guess I'd have to see it first before making up my mind.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Chronometer said:


> Well since you tease us every day with the web banner ad.... I would say make a 1970 exact dial replica of the Sub200 T-Graph Pro but with screw in bracelet links & end pieces. Yep that would work.


Why didn't I think of that? I like the way you think!! :-! Yeah, I'd buy one in a heartbeat!


----------



## Flux (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

For me a better lume would be a good point!
The bracelet is OK according to me but could be à little thicker.
An important (i could say strategic) point is the thickness of the case. A few month ago I was clearly in favour of a thicker Aubry style case but now i am not sure anymore... I think, if possible and if Doxa produce more models in the future, that you should have 4 styles of cases: 750 thin (as produced today: the best accoding to me), 750 thick (for the very big guys ;-)), 1000 thick (as produced today and that would be almost a copy from the synchron/Aubry ones) and a 1000 thin (for the small guys Hehe)... I don't know if such a variety is realistic (i guess it could be a little expensive to set up...) but if it was possible Doxa would surely cover almost all of the market regarding the watch size...
(sorry again for my bad english/american... )


----------



## MaWeRic (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Agree 100%
Please create this again....

//Maw








[/quote]


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Flux said:


> For me a better lume would be a good point!
> The bracelet is OK according to me but could be à little thicker.
> An important (i could say strategic) point is the thickness of the case. A few month ago I was clearly in favour of a thicker Aubry style case but now i am not sure anymore... I think, if possible and if Doxa produce more models in the future, that you should have 4 styles of cases: 750 thin (as produced today: the best accoding to me), 750 thick (for the very big guys ;-)), 1000 thick (as produced today and that would be almost a copy from the synchron/Aubry ones) and a 1000 thin (for the small guys Hehe)... I don't know if such a variety is realistic (i guess it could be a little expensive to set up...) but if it was possible Doxa would surely cover almost all of the market regarding the watch size...
> (sorry again for my bad english/american... )


Flux, your English is flawless! If you hadn't mentioned it, no one would suspect it was not you native tongue ;-).

Well done, I wish I and more of my Countrymen could manage a second language like so much of the rest of the world. Okay, I guess I can remedy my part, now which one to study? Spanish? (the most common here besides English). French or German? (The tongues of my ancestry). So hard to choose one. Arabic is one of the worlds most common too I think.... I know a phrase or two of each, as well as a few others, always been fascinated......

Anyway, well done! :-!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I'll chime in with the titanium idea too. I'm for a thicker case in either 750 or 1000 size. Both are winners in my book and would look mighty fine in thicker cases like the vintage models. I also really liek the idea of a ratcheting clasp. :-!

Looking forward to seeing some ideas from the poll in the Doxa future.

Kev


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Flat crystal, better movement, 750 size, screws instead of springbars. And I would like to see a Ladies Doxa ... for sale.

John M


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I second that. A t-graph with minutes and seconds on the main dial and two subdials, one for constant 60 second measurement and one subdial for elapsed hours. Push buttons that also work under the water is crucial or else what;s the point.



Chronometer said:


> Well since you tease us every day with the web banner ad.... I would say make a 1970 exact dial replica of the Sub200 T-Graph Pro but with screw in bracelet links & end pieces. Yep that would work.


----------



## TKite (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

1000M dimensions, but much thicker case.
Thick, heavy band.
4mm thick sapphire crystal.
automatic 2824-2 ETA movement.
Blue dial with diving helmet logo.

AND

Helium Relief Valve.


----------



## the2ster (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

oh ya i got my dream doxa..the dirk pitt edition.thats all i need.i can be happy now. hmm maybe ill grab another who knows.lol. the 2ster  come to think of it the hands have a higher more intense glow than the markers..any one notice that?


----------



## Dawg182 (Feb 14, 2006)

*I voted thicker 750 case, but what I really want to see*

is 24mm lug width (or at least 22mm) and a BIGGER case. 45mm case with a 24mm lug width would be great!
- Dawg182


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

This one...










Sorry, I couldn't resist ;-)

Jeremy


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



JBernstein said:


> This one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to the "Doxa" hands though?? I really like the dwarf hour-hand, the different colored minute hand and the "box" second hand on most Doxas.........


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



jclevoy said:


> What happened to the "Doxa" hands though?? I really like the dwarf hour-hand, the different colored minute hand and the "box" second hand on most Doxas.........


Wish I knew...this picture comes from the OLD forum, and was put up by Doxa, under the heading of "What do you think?" or something like that. I think the design could use some modification/alteration, but I would take it as is IF they ever made it! I think I like it because it's a departure from the SUB series...not that I don't LOVE the SUBs...I have six of them...just that it's different. So Rick, any chance Doxa and NUMA/Clive Cussler can come to an understanding and make this dream a reality?!? Just wondering...

Jeremy


----------



## PIOU (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I hope my message won't be misunderstood (I don't want to cause any trouble on the forum, especially I'am a new member), but I think the post from Jeremy is very interesting regarding the subject...
As I said before, I think Doxa should stay true to the sub series vintage look (other evolutions make me think about the difficulties from Aubry's period).
But Jeremy shows a substancial evolution of the Sub (from a previous post)...
So, as Doxa is thinking about a next watch, I think it's a key question: should the next Doxa be inspired by the Sub look or should the next Doxa be a "new" diving watch???


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



PIOU said:


> I hope my message won't be misunderstood (I don't want to cause any trouble on the forum, especially I'am a new member), but I think the post from Jeremy is very interesting regarding the subject...
> As I said before, I think Doxa should stay true to the sub series vintage look (other evolutions make me think about the difficulties from Aubry's period).
> But Jeremy shows a substancial evolution of the Sub (from a previous post)...
> So, as Doxa is thinking about a next watch, I think it's a key question: should the next Doxa be inspired by the Sub look or should the next Doxa be a "new" diving watch???


Or maybe they could offer BOTH styles? I love the retro look of the SUBs (or I wouldn't have pissed off my wife by buying so many :-d), but I would love to be able to buy the first of a new style of watch from my favorite watch company :-!!!

Jeremy


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



JBernstein said:


> Or maybe they could offer BOTH styles? I love the retro look of the SUBs (or I wouldn't have pissed off my wife by buying so many :-d), but I would love to be able to buy the first of a new style of watch from my favorite watch company :-!!!
> 
> Jeremy


I think that case has a lot of potential. I especially like the lugs w/ the screws in place of spring-bars. It looks like you'd almost need a socket wrench to change the bands.

It needs traditional 3-bar indices and hands like a DOXA Sub, unless you go with the hands that Doc Pete just put on his _Seafire_.|> I like the metallic/anodized dial and the two-tone treatment of the bezel. I'm guessing that this bezel would use an insert for the inner ring, which to me is a very good thing. This could also be the platform that DOXA uses to introduce a new bracelet design.:think:

I like it because it still looks like a DOXA, but it's new in almost every way.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

As I was typing that last post, I kept thinking that I'd seen somewhere, that there were trademark issues w/ a NUMA sub. Well I searched the forum and found this: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=34421&highlight=numa+trademark

Maybe DOXA has made some headway with ol' Clive since October of '06. If not, I guess a NUMA is a no-go. Either way, the design elements are good and would still make for a watch that I 'd buy.


----------



## Jack Butler (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

1) Wider lugs and braclet would update the watch but not challange any of the retro appeal.
2) Leave the 750 case thickness the same. Part of its strength is the comfort and wearability that the thin case provides.
3) Make the crown diameter larger and easier to grip. Inexpensive and much needed upgrade
4) Improve the lume or at least improve the consistency of the lume for all the Lumatics out there.

Optional stuff would be addition of Ti model and higher grade movement. At the higher price those options will start to be required to be competitive in the numbers game.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Jack Butler said:


> 1) Wider lugs and braclet would update the watch but not challange any of the retro appeal.
> 2) Leave the 750 case thickness the same. Part of its strength is the comfort and wearability that the thin case provides.
> 3) Make the crown diameter larger and easier to grip. Inexpensive and much needed upgrade
> 4) Improve the lume or at least improve the consistency of the lume for all the Lumatics out there.
> ...












Some very logical stuff here. Keep the good posts coming;-)


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Jack Butler said:


> 1) Wider lugs and braclet would update the watch but not challange any of the retro appeal.
> 2) Leave the 750 case thickness the same. Part of its strength is the comfort and wearability that the thin case provides.
> 3) Make the crown diameter larger and easier to grip. Inexpensive and much needed upgrade
> 4) Improve the lume or at least improve the consistency of the lume for all the Lumatics out there.
> ...


I see this is your first post, so welcome to the forum.|> Great points...especially the one regarding lume.:-!


----------



## Buck90 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I was shaking in my fins when I read this post.
After 20 years of diving I see someone has ask the right question. I use dive watches as backups on every dive, most have been Citizens with a Heuer and a Doxa thrown when my batteries die. It does not matter if it is ice, cave or deep diving I feel the watch needs to be easy to use and easy to understand. This is what I would like to see in a watch based off of a Doxa platform. 

1) Fully illuminated hands that put off a higher luminescence
2) Hands that come to a point or V-ed on the ends so that when illuminated they cross onto the points of the 5 min strikes
3) Five and 15 min strikes that are longer (10%-15%) and are pointed
4) Elongate the diamond on the second hand or put one there
5) Orange or yellow face
6) Screws not spring bars
7) Remove the date and calendar function( I am diving, the day does not matter)
8) Make the watch proportionally larger to a 52mm frame (widen the case to 52mm)
9) Roll the bezel down further on the sides so you can move it easier with gloves on.
10) Instead of a dot at the no deco mark make it a V pointing in and make it larger
11) Pressure 1500 or better
12) Depth to indicator to 360ft with 1 foot repeatable accuracy
13) HRV is a must (make the adjuster larger enough to get to with gloves on)
14) Thin the case up (this is a dream).
15) Stainless is OK put the big T would be better
16) Strap or bracelet ether one still needs to be slightly larger (26-28)
17 & 18) Be proud, put a large logo on the front, put the SNN on the back in deep and wide numbers... oh ya leave a little room for my 3 initials and the date.:-! 


BLB


----------



## GDDave (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Would it be possible to offer a "custom" 750T or 1000T? What I mean by that is; along with serial number and limited edition banner on the caseback, maybe you could include the customer's name as well. Or, between 6 and 9 o'clock, you could put someones initials there. I don't know; it would probably drive the price up, but I'll bet you could find quite a few customers willing to do it. It would be cool to have a custom...


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



GDDave said:


> Would it be possible to offer a "custom" 750T or 1000T? What I mean by that is; along with serial number and limited edition banner on the caseback, maybe you could include the customer's name as well. Or, between 6 and 9 o'clock, you could put someones initials there. I don't know; it would probably drive the price up, but I'll bet you could find quite a few customers willing to do it. It would be cool to have a custom...


That's an interesting idea but on the other hand, having a personalized watch also kills its resale value (in my eyes anyways - yeah its one of the kind, but who wants a used watch with some stranger's name on it). That's said, I think it would be a cool option nonetheless.


----------



## sleeper (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

*Man, Buck90 had some serious modifications. All I wanted was a big ass watch that could dive, then serve me a Bombay Martini & a Cohiba and Salma Hayek. (that waould be the perfect day).*
*All joking aside-*
*1. lume extremely important.*
*2. Size- I just like large watches that are easy to see underwater.*
* Maybe 47-52mm.*
*3. Efficient high grade cutting edge movement.*
*4. HRV- oh yes sir.*
*5. I like the GMT bracelet, but it would be nice if it was a little wider.*
*6. And definately screws (like Panerai) for easier strap and bracelet *
* changes.*


----------



## Buck90 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Oh I wasn't talking mods I mean a watch from the ground up that is build for a diver from the begining. The original Doxa was cutting edge and it met the needs of the people when it came out. So if a new one is coming out lets make it based on the needs of the new task at hand. It has been over 60 years that SCUBA been use. Lets take those learned assests and put them to work.

BLB


----------



## braindoc (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

With the prices going up, I could not agree more. I doubt if you could re-sell a personalized watch for anything close to its value. My wife gave me my first "good" watch, a Rolex GMT ii and it is personalized. I wouldn't trade it or sell it for anything. But, that said, I would never do it again.

I can tell you where and when I purchased each and every watch.


----------



## Buck90 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Too true on the personalization. It would come down to a lower resale value and if I was still alive when the resale did happened it would bother me. I would hopefully not be alive when that happened. But if the room is not there in the first place then you just don't have any options AND I like options. Like rum and coke or rum and doc pepper.

buck90


----------



## sleeper (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

*Very much agreed. I thought your suggestions were right on. It would be nice if watch manufacturers as a whole would build such*
*tool watches from the ground up with all the proper necessities, instead of those that just look nice, and sell to the masses. But, hey,*
*it's **business. Unfortunately not something I would use as a back-up against my life at depth. Doxa in my opinion is unusual, in that, they*
*are more about the functional needs than just having a pretty face.*
*And........they 'listen'.|>*


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



sleeper said:


> *Doxa in my opinion is unusual, in that, they*
> *are more about the functional needs than just having a pretty face.*
> *And........they 'listen'.|>*


This is true. When I first saw a pic of a Doxa, I didn't like it. Different than anything I had ever seen. The bracelet was different, didn't like it. The one thing I did like was the dive bezel. Different than any of the other dive bezels because the had the time and the corresponding feet.

Now after owning several for over 6 months I have grown to really like the look of the Doxa. Bracelet is more comfortable than any other I have worn. I now love the retro look. I actually don't even really like the conventional shaped cases of other watches.

This is beside the fact of the functionality.:-!


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Once Doxa has established it's network of ADs I see no reason why Doxa can't produce 42mm cases and 44mm cases. All the other major brands offer you the choice and some like Rolex offer Three sizes and three Ladies sizes. The Springbar issue is really difficult because I don't think the current or vintage case would be easy to adapt to drilled through or screwed lugs. The only time they ever did it was with the 300T reissue and that was a totally different design. This leaves the HRV which i have mixed feelings about. We know from Seiko's experience that the gaskets can function as a HRV. Why drill holes in a perfectly good case when it's not really necessary? Finally a better movement is always a good option. All my other dream Doxa items are already on the 750T and 1000T.

Joe


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



jstawasz said:


> This leaves the HRV.....Why drill holes in a perfectly good case when it's not really necessary?


Joe, my thoughts exactly. In fact most people don't realize it, but DOXAs already have an HRV. It's called the winding crown;-)

In the event that someone really, really, really needs to vent helium from the case....all they have to do is unscrew the crown, let it pop out, and the helium is free to go.|>


----------



## kycigar (May 28, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

All of the aforementioned items are pretty good ideas, but for me there is only one thing I'd do different--a series of re-editions with the "US Divers" logo. That's what draws me to the vintage subs.

Now that would be cool...


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



kycigar said:


> All of the aforementioned items are pretty good ideas, but for me there is only one thing I'd do different--a series of re-editions with the "US Divers" logo. That's what draws me to the vintage subs.
> 
> Now that would be cool...


Would definitely be cool. Everybody wants it. Unfortunately it is a no go. Trademark/Copyright issues<|


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Wow RICk,

I think you already know what I want as we've discussed it via e-mail. However, I'll post here to see if there are others who'd like the same things.

My requests are very simple:

1. A truly scratch proof bezel; either ceramic or tugsten.

2. Forget about painted Lume; H3 gas lights rule.

3. A butterfly, double push deployant clasp.

And as miscenallaneous

1. 22mm's at the lugs.

And

2. A thicker case.

C. Soler


----------



## Buck90 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Horological-psychologist said:


> Wow RICk,
> 
> I think you already know what I want as we've discussed it via e-mail. However, I'll post here to see if there are others who'd like the same things.
> 
> ...


Question

Why would you want a thicker case? I have seen this in a lot of posts and just can not fathom why a diver would want a thicker case. Most of the time when your wreck, cave or just diving having one more thing sticking out and getting snagged is not a good thing.:-( I can see an _option_ for a HRV ( this may stick out) but what are the benefits of a thick watch?

BLB


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Call me crazy, but I would like to be able to remove the bezel and clean it out after a dive. I think there are other manufacturers that do that; as someone who does a lot of shore / beach dives and gets his watch in the sand frequently, I would like to be able to clean it out without hassle.

Cheers,

Avi


----------



## Buck90 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Avi

I still do not see how this would justify a thicker watch.
I know and I do clean my watchs and dive computers but for the most part, soaking them in vinegar and water and then blowing them off with tank air seems to work. 
I am not disputing your desire to have a thicker watchcase, I am just asking what is the factors behind the desire. If the desire is different from need then that is ok. I desire a bike that will go 180 but 120 is what I need.

BLB


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Buck90 said:


> Avi
> 
> I still do not see how this would justify a thicker watch.
> I know and I do clean my watchs and dive computers but for the most part, soaking them in vinegar and water and then blowing them off with tank air seems to work.
> ...


Hey Buck,

You might have misunderstood me - I don't want a thicker watch as was being discussed; my post was separate from that discussion. My 750 Pro is plenty thick for my tastes; I just want to be able to remove the bezel. 

I've always soaked my watches and computers in fresh water, but haven't added vinegar to the mixture. My chemistry is a bit fuzzy, no concerns over the acidity/baseness causing any problems?

Cheers,

Avi


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Frogman said:


> Call me crazy, but I would like to be able to remove the bezel and clean it out after a dive. I think there are other manufacturers that do that; as someone who does a lot of shore / beach dives and gets his watch in the sand frequently, I would like to be able to clean it out without hassle.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Avi


No experience with getting my DOXA sandy, but I've had a lot of experience with salt. Most of the time I don't wash my watch after a dive. I have noticed that when the bezel is rotated, it pushes the dried salt out between the bezel and crystal. It's kinda cool watching the bezel sort of "self clean".

Now regarding the sand, have you had any problems with your bezel in the sand? Unless the sand was really fine, the tolerance appear to be too tight to let much in. I've had my Sea-Dweller sandy too many times to count, and I've never had any real problems with it. A few times the bezel acted like it wanted to seize, but by applying a bit more turning pressure, the bezel just chewed up the grain of sand and spit it right out.

The removable bezel seems like a good idea, but I wonder if it would create more problems than it would solve? Just thinking


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Buck90 said:


> Avi
> 
> I still do not see how this would justify a thicker watch.
> I know and I do clean my watchs and dive computers but for the most part, soaking them in vinegar and water and then blowing them off with tank air seems to work.
> ...


I'm with Avi...what's the reason for the vinegar? I'm guessing since vinegar is acidic, and salt is basic, that they would neutralize each other resulting in the vinegar cleaning off the salt?

I've soaked gear in a solution of Simple Green and water before. The SG is supposed to do something to the surface tension of the salt, causing it to not cling. At least that's what I was told it was doing.:-d


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Since this seems to be an incredibly popular thread, I thought I'd post a link to a thread I started back in Nov. of '06. It's my plan for the ultimate DOXA.

I know a lot of you guys have joined the forum since then, so you may have missed it. I'll forewarn you....the design description's a lengthy read.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=35887


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



subkrawler said:


> No experience with getting my DOXA sandy, but I've had a lot of experience with salt. Most of the time I don't wash my watch after a dive. I have noticed that when the bezel is rotated, it pushes the dried salt out between the bezel and crystal. It's kinda cool watching the bezel sort of "self clean".
> 
> Now regarding the sand, have you had any problems with your bezel in the sand? Unless the sand was really fine, the tolerance appear to be too tight to let much in. I've had my Sea-Dweller sandy too many times to count, and I've never had any real problems with it. A few times the bezel acted like it wanted to seize, but by applying a bit more turning pressure, the bezel just chewed up the grain of sand and spit it right out.
> 
> The removable bezel seems like a good idea, but I wonder if it would create more problems than it would solve? Just thinking


Hey Subkrawler,

Yep, I've had it happen - I've been assured that it is rare and not likely to happen frequently, but it got me thinking that it would be cool to be able to maintain it myself because I do expose the watch to a lot of sand and surf.

Most times I did like you said - rotate the bezel and the pressure would simply push it out, or rinse it off but the last time it got in there pretty good and had to send it in for service.

At least my wait is almost over. I'm due to get the watch back on Wednesday. Nice birthday present to get my watch back. 

Cheers,

Avi


----------



## Buck90 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Yep the vinegar will make the salt basic or so I have been taught. My wife said that she has used the SG for the same thing.

I and my wife have been lucky that the bezel on our watches have never failed( that will change now that I stated that).

thx

buck


----------



## Troy (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Buck90 said:


> Yep the vinegar will make the salt basic or so I have been taught. My wife said that she has used the SG for the same thing.
> 
> I and my wife have been lucky that the bezel on our watches have never failed( that will change now that I stated that).
> 
> ...


Vinegar is Acetic acid, and lower on the pH than salt. If anything, it would increase the acidity. Ammonia is something that can reduce acidity, but not many people can stand the smell, so what you should really use to reduce the acidity of salt water is a solution of baking soda and water.

Troy


----------



## Timbata (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Chronometer said:


> Well since you tease us every day with the web banner ad.... I would say make a 1970 exact dial replica of the Sub200 T-Graph Pro but with screw in bracelet links & end pieces. Yep that would work.


I love that watch. It's a little more practical for everyday business wear. All that orange can be a bit much at times. I'd buy it in a second.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Timbata said:


> I love that watch. It's a little more practical for everyday business wear. All that orange can be a bit much at times. I'd buy it in a second.


?:-s?..... it _is_ orange. (Guess I missed something?).

Anyway, welcome to the forum! :-!


----------



## Timbata (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



T Bone said:


> ?:-s?..... it _is_ orange. (Guess I missed something?).
> 
> OOps .... I guess it's been a while since I've been to their web site. They have changed it. It used to be a 1970 Sub200T-Graph Sharkhunter
> 
> ...


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Aha! I remember that one. That is also a fantastic looking watch.

Hey, the _good_ news is, if we can talk them into doing a re-issue of the 200 T Graph, I'm sure they'd do _both_ the Professional _and_ the Sharkhunter variants. I might even be tempted to buy _both_! No doubt several others here would too.


----------



## lineman9122 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I have to say that my dream Doxa is my 1st Doxa. My 750T D.P. ed. I just got it used (as most current users know.) I couldn't currently afford to buy a brand -spankin' new one so this will have to get me going. I must say...this very much so, gets me going. As far as a new model goes...here's my 2 cents carries, well here it goes. First off, I know Doxa has as long as I know been one of the lesser known premier watch makers. If it weren't for Dr. Clive Cussler I probably wouldn't have heard of them, let alone had a HUGE desire to buy one, let alone look forward to many more. I understand that there is a need for a price increase but for my 1st suggestion for a "dream" Doxa I would say make an entry price level. It took me almost 2 years not only to decide on what one I wanted (Dirk Pitt edition from a seller, who doesn't want to be Dirk) but also to come up with the funds to purchase one. Now after having owning one and also participating in the poll I would say that having a screw in bracelet is a must. The lume is great. IMO the movement is great (this is the 1st totally swiss made watch I have ever owned.). I love the 750T sized case and weight. I'm not a diver, however I will be starting my qualifications for padi in the next month or so. In MOI as I stated earlier, I got my dream Doxa this week with my first ( I know there are people on this forum that have been collecting for quite awhile) but there isn't a lot that I would change. If it ain't broke...why try to fix it.

GR8 job Doxa can't wait to see what's next.

Thanks to all...talk to ya'll soon

R


----------



## Hawk757 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I have just received my first DOXA, a Sub 750T Professional. I really love the watch and believe I may turn into a "DOXAholic" like the rest of you guys. Customer service was excellent: Thank you! My suggestions for a future DOXA:

1. I like the case of the 750T. The dial is classy and simple. Please keep the FLAT crystal. Diameter is OK, don't make it smaller. A moderate increase in thickness wouldn't hurt
2. Bracelet: The bracelet is good, but there are clearly better and more modern bracelets out there, and there is room for improvement. I am the owner of a Breitling Headwind with a Pilot bracelet, and it has clearly a better bracelet than Doxa. I would like to see a thicker bracelet and wider lugs (22-24 mm?). The thicker GMT bracelet is a step in the right direction. 
3. Presentation: The aluminum tube is great! Please keep it! I don't like the CD and would prefer a paper version of the user manual.


----------



## PIOU (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I know that this is a detail, but one thing I would like for a "dream doxa" is a blue box, like the vintages...
I have to say that I was a little disappointed by the "bottle"...
And also a good old paper manual instead of the cd...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

My suggestion would be to somehow alter the way the bracelets and straps are attached. While the straps look really good, it isn't worth the time and effort to change them out on a regular basis.

This is the "lug" design of the TAG F1 series. Notice there really is no endlink to remove which allows for easy attachment of SS braclets and straps. I'm not saying it needs to look exactly like this but if something similar in function for ease of strap/braclet changing.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

double post......


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I think the 1000T is already my dream Doxa. I will never saturation dive so a HRV is not necessary for me. 1000 meters is more than enough over engineering for me. The only thing the 750T is missing is the GMT bracelet to balance the weight of the head and a domed crystal. When my searambler is due for servicing maybe I'll check with Jack at IWW to see if he can replace the flat crystal with a domed one. When Doxa came out with their first reissue my dream was just a modern replica of the vintage 300T with none of the weak points. The 1000T has pretty much done it for me. Its a real no nonsense dive watch that due to it's nearly 43mm size works with black tie or blue jeans. It works with an aloha shirt, white shirt or no shirt. I could probably sell all my other watches at this point cause it's the only watch I've worn since July. I haven't tried a strap on it yet cause the bracelet's so comfortable.

Joe


----------



## ELLAS (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

Well there all are great watches, but if you talk about the dream or ultimate Doxa I think it could be this new T-Graph that you are going to release soon; hopefully with screw in pins and push buttons of course.


----------



## badbrains (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

My dream Doxa would be 750T size but bigger maybe 45mm - 46mm, loaded with tritium, screw in bars, 1000m rating, and available in a Divingstar GMT model. I don't need an HRV - I do dive, but the HRV is a conversation peace I could take it or leave it. I like the current Doxa look and wouldn't change it.

I do wonder what a brushed titanium model would look like. I've always liked the Panerai Base 176, it's so simple. I think the Doxa might look good in Ti.

Thanks


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Pete, sorry I am quoting this from one of your posts. For me applied metal markers would be ideal. 


This is from one of Pete's posts.
(The SUB dial is iconic but look how the perception of the Submariner / Sea-dweller and the Seamaster quality changed when Rolex and Omega changed to using applied metal markers filled with lume. Not sure it could be done with a SUB dial but certainly worth a thought.)


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Jason pretty well summed up my desires. Synchron size and thickness (no Synchron on the dial however). Good modern lume. and I would really like to see screwed in bars. One of the reasons I never dove with any of my Doxas was the possibility of losing my watch on a dive. big heavy springbars might be better than the ones we have now, but I would still feel more at ease with screw in bars. Size, same as the synchrons would be fine.
Arthur


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Arthur said:


> Jason pretty well summed up my desires. Synchron size and thickness (*no Synchron on the dial however*)................
> Arthur










:-d


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

*"Sub 750T size, perhaps slightly smaller dial, with synchron thickness, and true 22mm lugs with true thicker 22mm bracelet "...as per Tom*


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



T Bone said:


> Why didn't I think of that? I like the way you think!! :-! Yeah, I'd buy one in a heartbeat!


Plus 1


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

A newly designed logo of a similar nature would be cool....not keen on the dive helmet though....an aqualung dive tank logo with 1967 -2007


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



T Bone said:


> Why didn't I think of that? I like the way you think!! :-! Yeah, I'd buy one in a heartbeat!


I Agree ..plus 1


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

I Agree ..plus 1


----------



## TKite (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



TKite said:


> 1000M dimensions, but much thicker case.
> Thick, heavy band.
> 4mm thick sapphire crystal.
> automatic 2824-2 ETA movement.
> ...


Just in case anyone forgot what I had in mind.....


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with Arthur,no spring Bars! .I would prefer screw in type and If you dont mind make the size 47mm(big,orange and MEAN!)-- Joe


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My dream DOXA*



Chronometer said:


> Well since you tease us every day with the web banner ad.... I would say make a 1970 exact dial replica of the Sub200 T-Graph Pro but with screw in bracelet links & end pieces. Yep that would work.


 I Agree plus1


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: My dream DOXA*

That is what I would like to see!!!! I'm in.



zak said:


> I Agree plus1


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Feb 13, 2006)

What i'd like to see -

- 750T size case, deep sides like the 600T-Graph, with flat crystal
- Heavy screwed bracelet bars, like 3mm thick or more
- HRV
- Updated dial with more lume, maybe something retro and two-tone like the Doxa Army style
- Jenny fish logo on the dial, the USD/Synchron/Seahunters ones are old news!
- If a plain dial i'd love to see a NUMA turquoise option, something new and for a change, a real eye-catcher 
- 22 or even 24mm heavy link bracelet like the Breitling/Kobold style, non-tapering
- Higher grade movement
- Titanium would be wonderful but i guess unlikely

A real tool watch, simple and retro, yet incorporating all the Doxa trademarks. Wouldn't be cheap but it would be one hell of a flagship model.

Oh and make it a ONE OFF - NEVER to be repeated in 2 or 3 years from now in ANY way - of 250 pieces, a real heirloom piece that will last a hundred years.

Now THAT i would buy in an instant ;-)

Cheers,
David.


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

I am curious to know if there is an estimated price for the new model .Will it be in the $2500-$3000 range or higher? Also Rick can you give an estimate of when the new model will be ready for sale? I am signed up for the new T.Graph and would like to know what the order of release will be for the 2 models.Thanks! --Joe Pignatelli


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Doxa and Rick, what a great idea!:-!
I love my 1000T so
1000M dimensions, please go with a thicker case.
Thicker heavier band say 5mm, ratcheting clasp etc.
*Real rice beads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please
*COSC 2824-2 ETA movt.
dials of orange, blue, yelow silver yeah you know...........
thick domed sapphire cyrstal
HRV valve
can we say titanium!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I realize this may not be the metal of choice for most Doxaholics but I have had so many high end Titaniums and I loved them, only gone to fund the present ones.

Wow cant wait to see this 
Regards
Robt


----------



## TKite (Nov 14, 2006)

JOE P. said:


> I am curious to know if there is an estimated price for the new model .Will it be in the $2500-$3000 range or higher? Also Rick can you give an estimate of when the new model will be ready for sale?


That kind of price range will drive people away, for a Doxa. Rolex priced me out of the park. Luckily for me, my wife loved me enough to scrape and save for a few years and bought me another Sea Dweller for my anniversary (and I DO take it to work with me offshore). To me, a WORKING MAN's watch shouldn't cost a small fortune. $1000.00 to $1500.00 should be plenty for a high end dive watch in my opinion. Doxa is a nice watch, but it's not in the same league as Rolex, Breitling or Omega in my opinion. I think their pricing is too high, and for a non-COSC standard movement to boot.

Now for the Commercial version of the Sub - I think a 4mm thick domed sapphire crystal would be nice. Keep the 1000T dimensions, throw in a HRV, and a good dose of your best luminox with a realistic price tag and you'll sell them by the gross. For a Package, I would have the watch in a nice wooden display box, and aside, a leather pouch with a watch tool, and a 4-D style LONG zulu style divers band to interchange with a HOPEFULLY, Heavy bracelet on the watch. Screw pins would also be a good idea. All this coming from a real Commercial Diver, a Working Man, who knows what is needed for a watch of this type. Forget the huge case diameter. Did you read the other thread? I posted that you do not want a huge watch in saturation- it will get banged against all sorts of stuff. Others here will say "I never plan to saturation dive". Well that's fine, but if you design a watch and tout it as the 'baddest Doxa', and it is SUPPOSED to be used by professional sat divers etc, then maybe it should be truly made for sat divers instead of arm-chair desk divers? The dive watch industry seems to be driven by Desk Divers. Nothing wrong with you guys liking the watches, I am all for it. However I must state that Rolex has their act together and it would be a good idea to take some cues from Rolex, and maybe even myself who has been in the drink. To each their own. I am done trying to prove my points on this forum and await Doxas unveiling.


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

Unless someone has a time machine and goes back to 2002 I dont think Doxa will be selling any new watches for $1500 or less except for the Deco or some other non-divers watch.The 2005 T.Graph is listed on the website with a price of $3490.I cannot see a "supersub" selling for less money then the T.Graph.I don't agree with these prices but it isnt my company and I doubt I will be spending that kind of money on another watch.---Joe


----------



## TKite (Nov 14, 2006)

I was just giving my two cents on the subject Joe.


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry,I understand. Maybe I came off looking like I didnt care if it might be an expensive watch and that isnt the case.I agree with what you wrote== Joe


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

TKite said:


> ...All this coming from a real Commercial Diver, a Working Man, who knows what is needed for a watch of this type...Others here will say "I never plan to saturation dive". Well that's fine, but if you design a watch and tout it as the 'baddest Doxa', and it is SUPPOSED to be used by professional sat divers etc, then maybe it should be truly made for sat divers instead of arm-chair desk divers? The dive watch industry seems to be driven by Desk Divers...it would be a good idea to take some cues from Rolex, and maybe even myself who has been in the drink. To each their own. I am done trying to prove my points on this forum and await Doxas unveiling.


Dude, lighten up. This isn't a debate, it's a poll that's open to everyone, not just the commercial sat divers in the group. If that were the case there'd only be two or three posters in this thread.

I appreciate Doxa's willingness to include their customers inputs in the design process but they shoulder all the risk, not us. Make no mistake, Doxa is in the business of selling watches...for a profit. If the Super-Sub is built to your specs (and embraced by sat divers) there will certainly be a "halo effect" that will pull in some "desk divers" (I have an Omega Speedy Pro and I don't plan to go to the Moon anytime soon), but would it be enough to keep the line viable? Ever wonder why there were not more Conquistadors made?

In the end you guys comprise one of the smallest segments in the market. Your opinions don't matter less than anyone else's, but they shouldn't trump the majority either. This forum represents a diverse cross section of the watch buying public and it would be financial folly for Doxa to build a watch based solely on a few peoples opinions.

Personally, I appreciate your opinions and observations as I am sure the designers at Doxa do as well but you really need to take it down a few notches. I'm all for the baddest watch Doxa can make...at my price point. If certain features put it over that magic number I'll look elsewhere for my next watch fix and I'm sure that feeling is shared by many here.


----------



## TKite (Nov 14, 2006)

My question is - Why make a poser? If you're going to make a watch that is SUPPOSED to be for saturation diving, are you going intentionally just make it look like it's for that purpose? If you're going to do it, do it right. You seem to miss my point. I have a Tissot Sea Star, and after wearing it once on a dive in the gulf (not a sat dive), I washed it up real good and put it back in the box for casual wear. It's just too big, and anything over 42mm is definitely too big for sat work. To each their own, but I think it's going to be Rolex for me. I don't see a Doxa in my future if they are going to be all show. I am sorry to say that as well, because I was looking forward to a serious HRV equipped watch coming out of Doxa.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

TKite...I understand your frustration. Not here on the DOXA Forum, but on other forums...I've seen dive watches designed largely by desk diving input. They're knowledge of using a watch underwater is limited, and it shows in their flawed design suggestions. You'd think they would want as authentic a watch as possible, but too often "what looks cool" wins out over functionality and professional input.

I kind of look at it this way...lets say I had an interest in pilots watches but didn't know the first thing about aviation or what was required of an aviator's timepiece. I wouldn't dream of making design suggestions regarding a pilots watch. I'd sit back and listen to what the pros had to say and be completely satisfied knowing the result would be a *real* pilot's watch. A watch designed by the guys who really know what they're talking about.

Bo, not picking on you brother, but you used the example of the Omega Speedy, aka The Moon Watch. The Moon Watch is cool because it's a product of the NASA Space Program...it's the real deal. If it were something designed by a bunch of model rocket enthusiasts, while being neat, it wouldn't carry the same weight.

If DOXA is going to build an HRV equipped watch...a watch specifically built for professional, saturation diving work...ALL of it's features should be focused on that mission. We all know that only a micro-percentage of HRV watch owners, really use them for SAT work. The majority don't need it, but it's the cool factor. The "hey my watch is used by REAL deep sea divers", makes it what it is. If it's not the real deal, then DOXA should build a model with Four HRVs, a 40,000 ft. water resistance rating, 50mm case and call it the SUB40KT "Deskdiver"

(Hope nobody takes this post the wrong way, as there is no ill will directed toward anyone)


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys,

I don't think there is any argument as to whether Doxa make a "real" dive watch or not. Their pedegree speaks for itself. The discussion here seems to be whether the Super SUB will be a real SAT diver's watch or not.

I'm just an "ordinary" diver. Never done SAT but worked with a lot of guys who did in the old days in the North Sea. Most wore Rolex Submariners. Yes a Sea-Dweller or a Doxa Conquistador has a HRV but then so does every dive watch ever made....... it's called a winding crown. So lets not get carried away here about how special a HRV is. All it does it take away the chance of a SAT diver forgetting to undo the crown. 

Doxa co-invented the darn thing so I think it is only fitting that their Super SUB has one. How many bin jockeys will actually wear one? Probably not too many. Therefore the fact that it is a big watch and will get bashed about is pretty much a moot point. Personally I much prefer the vintage size / 600T / 1000T size but that's purely a consequence of having 6.75 inch wrists. If I had wrists like Popeye like our Mick then a 750T sized Super SUB would get my vote. Horses for courses and all that. TKite has a valid argument as he in one of very few people who hang out on these forums who actually sits in a bin for a living but his is a lone voice. Mabe some of my old mates might differ. However, all of them are now out of the game. 

Rick and the Bienne boys had to make some serious decisions when designing the Super SUB. 22mm bracelet and lugs was a big want by people. Take a look at a 600T or 1000T and add another 1mm width to the lugs, the case starts to look odd. It throws off the symetry. 22mm on a 750T looks fine. Sure Doxa could just change the case shape all together but they still want to retain an unmistakable Doxa image. Now this part of my argument could fall apart as I have only seen a prototype which will never be made. I haven't seen the latest case iteration...are you reading this Rick...ha, ha, ha....

Anyway there are more of the x/10 postings to come. Lets hold off on whether the Super SUB will or won't be a true SAT watch until we are at 10/10 and see the "full Monty". 

Pete


----------



## TKite (Nov 14, 2006)

Partly true on the crown. If you were using a Rolex triplock crown, you would have a problem. Or, for instance a double security crown like on the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf. Those will not off-gas fast enough even if you unscrew the crown. 

A regular old Seiko - yes you can just unscrew the crown.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Pete, 

I hear what you're saying, but as soon as you put an HRV in the side of the case, it becomes a SAT watch. There's no other reason for it to be there, unless you're just trying to impress the chick sitting on the barstool beside you. For that, all you need is a Sharpie.:-d

If DOXA is going to release a watch w/ an HRV, I think it should be authentic on all fronts. If this means a smaller case size, then so be it. Here we have a real SAT diver telling us that a watch designed for SAT, is flawed. This should be listened to, and listened to well.

I think what this does, is leave the door open for another model. Have DOXA go ahead and build the 22mm lugged Super Sub, but leave off the HRV. Reserve the HRV for a 600T/1000T case sized watch. A watch that is billed as a true, professional grade, saturation diver's watch.

Speaking of Rolex...Rolex isn't having any trouble selling the fire out of the "little" 40mm Sea-Dweller. DOXA won't either if they play their "heritage" cards right in their marketing strategies. As far as heritage goes, a smaller cased HRV DOXA would also be truer to the Conquistador, which most people will never be able to own.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I want to reply to the last two posts but im lying in bed in hotel in pittsburgh typing this on an iphone. Its 1:41am..... Tomorrow

Pete


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

I am not a professional diver, however when reading Dr Pete's book I read that 800 Conquistadors were produced. This is not an insubstantial number. It is almost the number of the entire first reissue. I don't believe that Doxa would lose money making a true professional Divers watch, even if only professional divers bought them. It would completely establish Doxa's Bonafides as a real dive watch. The way the vintage size of the 1000T hugs the wrist is one of the things I like about it. After all Pros were the original target market for the HRV and there has to be a market out there for a tool watch designed for professionals that doesn't cost the $5000 of a Sea Dweller. I know that the current trend is for blingey watches the size of hockey pucks but, I also know that military dive watches like the GSAR aren't any bigger than the 1000T. If Doxa captures the pro market it would be an advertising coup like when Ford won Le Mans with the GT40. They didn't sell many GT40's but, they sold a whole bunch of Mustangs. On top of that it seems to me that except for collectors the average person only buys one expensive watch in a lifetime, while a working diver will actually wear out a dive watch and perhaps need to buy replacements. Therefore, I don't think Doxa would lose money building a watch that targeted Pro Divers. Just my two cents.

Joe


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

subkrawler said:


> Pete,
> 
> Here we have a real SAT diver telling us that a watch designed for SAT, is flawed. This should be listened to, and listened to well.


Flawed..... just because the case size is 45mm instead of 42mm? I have a hard time believing that. I am not a SAT diver but I have been in a decompression chamber. I crawled in to sample the claustrophobia. It was very small and quite smelly actually and a serious watch bash magnet. I don't care if your watch is 25mm or 55mm wide it will still get banged if you are not careful. Will the extra couple of mm make a big difference? If your wrist is 8.5 inches no. If 6.5 inches then maybe. I also have a hard time believing that a SAT diver will spend 5200 bucks on a Sea-Dweller knowing that when he wears it he is very likely to beat the hell out of it. The raised crystal is chip city at the best of times. I don't care how rich you are, spending 5 large on a work beater is still a thoughtful occurance. I have a Sea-Dweller and a couple of SUBs and I'll bet that the Doxas would stand up to beating better than the Rolex. The bezel will protect the crystal. There is no insert and the bezel is virtually impossible to remove without a jack hammer. Again,

I'll wait until 10/10 until I can finally make a decision on whether the Super SUB is the dogs bollox or not. Actually I still wont be able to tell until I have one in my hands, which may be some time away as I'm convinced it will be too big for my puny wrists. But as we all know, watches wear differently depending on who is wearing them and what straps / bracelets are on them. A 22mm bracelet will distribute the weight better than a 20mm. The GMT and 750T are effectively the same case size yet my GMT wears smaller than the 750T. It just feels lighter and more comfortable on the wrist. Go figure. At this minute we are all making judgements having only seen a couple of photos and a few snippits of information.

Everyone has their own preferences for the Super SUB. I'm with TKite. I'd like it to be 1000T size but I'm in a minority. Doxa make the watches for their percieved market. They believe the market wants a bigger case. Maybe in the future they will make a reduced size. Who knows. If there is a demand for it then maybe. From what I have seen of it so far I think the Super SUB will knock your socks off whether you are in a SAT habitat or not 

Oh and as for the seals of the Rolex or Sea Wolf not allowing offgassing of the helium fast enough. Well that depends on how tight the seals are, contact surface area and pressure differential. If the internal pressure is very high (which if it will blow off a crystal it is high) and there is any kind of opening or inability of the retaining seal to withstand that pressure then the excess gas will vent very quickly at a high velocity through a narrow opening until the seal is competent enough to retain the resulting pressure. (jeez that was along sentence). At this stage it is unlikely the remaining gas pressure will be enough to force the crystal off.

Pete


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I agree with Pete. No offense, but I bet if you took a poll of Sat Divers there would be some that prefer the slightly smaller watch of the 1000T and some that like the slightly larger 750T size. Like was said, it is only 2mm!! Plus, the 44.7mm of the 750T case wears smaller than that of other 45mm watches. I know that doesn't seem right for those that have never seen a Doxa in person, but it is true.

I feel certain that an HRV in the 1000T size is in the pipeline in the not-too-distant future. However, Doxa must start somewhere.o|

I would think that a more pressing issue is the thickness for a sat diver. A supremely thick watch like the T-Graph would seem to make it more of a liability than the diameter. :-s

JMHO


----------



## TKite (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok I am not going to argue, but I do have some things to say and then I am going to TRY to stay off this subject.

Dr Peter Millar; Flawed..... just because the case size is 45mm instead of 42mm? I have a hard time believing that. I am not a SAT diver but I have been in a decompression chamber. I crawled in to sample the claustrophobia. It was very small and quite smelly actually and a serious watch bash magnet. I don't care if your watch is 25mm or 55mm wide it will still get banged if you are not careful. Will the extra couple of mm make a big difference? 

**From watches I have seen that are 45mm, the crystal is a LOT larger in diameter than the crystal of say a 42mm watch. The extra 3mm does make a difference, especially in how the watch wears on the wrist. 

If your wrist is 8.5 inches no. If 6.5 inches then maybe. I also have a hard time believing that a SAT diver will spend 5200 bucks on a Sea-Dweller knowing that when he wears it he is very likely to beat the hell out of it. 

**I have a Rolex Sea Dweller and my wife paid $5,800 for it and I do wear it offshore while working. I am careful when moving about inside the habitat, and my watch looks new, not all beat up. 

The raised crystal is chip city at the best of times. I don't care how rich you are, spending 5 large on a work beater is still a thoughtful occurance. I have a Sea-Dweller and a couple of SUBs and I'll bet that the Doxas would stand up to beating better than the Rolex. The bezel will protect the crystal. There is no insert and the bezel is virtually impossible to remove without a jack hammer. Again, 

**This is my second Rolex Sea Dweller. First Sea Dweller -On a pile inspection job I slid down off location backwards, and smacked the face of my Sea Dweller on a concrete pier. No damage. The crystal on the Sea Dweller is very thick and holds up under normal work conditions for which it was designed.

Everyone has their own preferences for the Super SUB. I'm with TKite. I'd like it to be 1000T size but I'm in a minority. Doxa make the watches for their percieved market. They believe the market wants a bigger case. Maybe in the future they will make a reduced size. Who knows. If there is a demand for it then maybe. From what I have seen of it so far I think the Super SUB will knock your socks off whether you are in a SAT habitat or not 

**Seems to me that Doxa is about catering to the guys with the money who want a lot of flash and bang. Not realistic design. The 1000T case is from what I can tell a great size for their project. However every tom dick and harry desk diver wants a huge dial and wants it to be big and showy. 

Oh and as for the seals of the Rolex or Sea Wolf not allowing offgassing of the helium fast enough. Well that depends on how tight the seals are, contact surface area and pressure differential. If the internal pressure is very high (which if it will blow off a crystal it is high) and there is any kind of opening or inability of the retaining seal to withstand that pressure then the excess gas will vent very quickly at a high velocity through a narrow opening until the seal is competent enough to retain the resulting pressure. (jeez that was along sentence). At this stage it is unlikely the remaining gas pressure will be enough to force the crystal off. 

**Tell that to an old friend of mine whos Submariner crystal took off like a flying saucer around the habitat upon decompressing from a deep sat job at 640 ft. He had his triplock crown open, thinking the gas would move out the crown, but the crown seals held tighter than the crystal and BING! there it went. Could have put an eye out.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I think we can agree to disagree here. Some people prefer a bigger watch others don't. Doxa are in the business of making dive watches that sell and ultimately the "that sell" is the defining clause. If they make the best watch in the world and no-one wants to buy it, then game over. They have the stats which we dont regarding numbers sold, rate of sale, customer preferences etc etc. Their decision was make it bigger than the 750T. 

We may not agree but it is their decision and their business. I'm sure that if you looked at the demographics, the ratio of owners who don't dive is probally larger than for those that do and of those that do the SAT guys will be small. Heck you are a SAT diver, you frequent the forum but you don't have a Doxa. Nothing wrong with that because you bring experience from that industry and it is welcome knowledge. You have proven that it is possible to wear a Rolex in SAT and not damage it, I'm sure there will be others who can do the same with a Super SUB. Yes the Rolex is resiliant in your experience. How do you know that a SUB wouldn't be as resiliant? 

Regarding the seals thing. I wasn't commenting on Rolex or the Sea Wolf specifically, you mentioned them, so I used them. I was commenting from engineering principles. I have no idea of the seal arrangement on those watches but I do know (quite) a bit about pressure systems which is what a watch with helium is (all be it a simpe pressure system but the principles are the same). Doxa can't please everyone and I hope one day they make a watch you actually would consider buying. The Super SUB sounds like it isn't it but who knows. One thing is for sure, if they make watches that no-one wants to buy (whether they are divers or desk jockeys) then that won't ever happen.

Pete


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

TKite said:


> ....................The extra 3mm does make a difference, especially in how the watch wears on the wrist.


Incidentally, just wanted to clarify that the 1000T is 42.7mm and the 750T is 44.7mm diameter each excluding the crown. This makes the 1000T 2mm smaller in diameter than the 750T.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Here's a cut-away of the Rolex Triplock crown. I found this over on TRF.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow..... tremendous photo. Cool seal arrangement. Not much getting past that lot. Interesting to see that the crown is heavily plated or clad. Hmmm I've had cheap watches where the crown plating came away. I always assumed the Rolex crown was a single piece of steel. Guess not.

Pete


----------



## powerloader (Mar 31, 2006)

Dr Peter Millar said:


> Some people prefer a bigger watch others don't. Doxa are in the business of making dive watches that sell and ultimately the "that sell" is the defining clause. If they make the best watch in the world and no-one wants to buy it, then game over. They have the stats which we dont regarding numbers sold, rate of sale, customer preferences etc etc. Their decision was make it bigger than the 750T.


Why don't Doxa make it in BOTH 1000T and 750T sizes? I will never again buy a 750T, they are too big, but I LOVE my 1000T and will buy a Searambler 1000T and a SuperSub 1000T and a T-Graph 1000T if made in that size. If there's so much discusssion about both sizes, build both.

Some will buy one or the other, but some will buy both. Doxa is the 'Dive Watch Company' afterall so lets have them make a dive watch for everyone, not just people with big wrists. Also, if they made a ladie's size Searambler, my wife will have one of those too.

Also, a tapered bracelet looks much better to my eyes so let's have that as an option too.

Just my 2 cents.

Steve Worland


----------



## TKite (Nov 14, 2006)

jclevoy said:


> Incidentally, just wanted to clarify that the 1000T is 42.7mm and the 750T is 44.7mm diameter each excluding the crown. This makes the 1000T 2mm smaller in diameter than the 750T.


Look, whatever. Make your watch the way you want and all the desk divers in the world can eat it up and lavish in the fact that they have a 45mm desk diver with a valve. To me the 45mm watch is way too large. 42mm is the largest I'd wear, and even then I prefer my Sea Dweller which is 40mm. I am stating my opinion here. I didn't need any clarification, I think I understood the diameters.


----------



## hakim (May 11, 2006)

TKite said:


> Look, whatever. Make your watch the way you want and all the desk divers in the world can eat it up and lavish in the fact that they have a 45mm desk diver with a valve. To me the 45mm watch is way too large. 42mm is the largest I'd wear, and even then I prefer my Sea Dweller which is 40mm. I am stating my opinion here. I didn't need any clarification, I think I understood the diameters.


I completly agree with that. I think 40mm is the right universal size. For me too, 42mm is the largest I'd feel comfortable with and I really can't understand the obsession with anything larger than that. Does a 45mm watch really make a difference? Or are people now getting larger than 50 years ago, hence the need to have larger sized watches? o|

Something that I think was started by Panerai has caught on without any real reasoning behind. Fashion perhaps? :think:


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

hakim said:


> I completly agree with that. I think 40mm is the right universal size. For me too, 42mm is the largest I'd feel comfortable with and I really can't understand the obsession with anything larger than that. Does a 45mm watch really make a difference? Or are people now getting larger than 50 years ago, hence the need to have larger sized watches? o|
> 
> Something that I think was started by Panerai has caught on without any real reasoning behind. Fashion perhaps? :think:


Hakim, I see you have the 40th on order per your signature. Isnt that one the same size case as the Super Sub (44-45mm)? Just curious as to why this size was ok for that watch but not ok for the Super Sub.

Dan


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I like big watches.

We are all different sizes. It is not about obsession for a bigger watch for me but about owning a watch that i feel fits. I am 6'2" with a wrist size of 8". Small watches look silly on my arm and i want a mans watch to go with my size.

We are all different, as i said for me it is not fashion but a matter of proportion and what i like to look at on my wrist. I recently got an Ocean7 LM1, now that is a well proportioned watch.

Go for it DOXA give us divers a big obvious watch!:-!


----------



## TKite (Nov 14, 2006)

Carl.1 said:


> I like big watches.
> 
> We are all different sizes. It is not about obsession for a bigger watch for me but about owning a watch that i feel fits. I am 6'2" with a wrist size of 8". Small watches look silly on my arm and i want a mans watch to go with my size.
> 
> ...


If I were a big guy with big wrists as well I can see why you would like a large watch and I sure don't blame you there.


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi TK

When I first read your posts on the new supersub, I thought...wow he's "passionate" about the size of the watch  Then as you posted more comments and explained your reasoning, you made sense. And you were giving opinion as a professional diver. So, I respect and welcome your opinion. As well as those opinions of other forum members.

I initially bought a 750 Sharkie when I first discovered Doxa about two years ago. I immediately was floored by how "retro" if that is the correct term, the case design was and how well built the watch was. At the time it was the biggest appearing watch I owned. After several months in the rotation, I though it was still slightly big for me. However, that did not stop me from buying a PVD mil ed and tgraph sharkie which are also both large watches, but wear well.

Just recently I added a 1000t sharkie to my Doxa stable (LOL) and absolutely prefer this size case to the 750. In my opinion, it is perfect for daily wear as well as on a recreational dive.

At first glance, I thought the 1000t was really small next to the 750. Not just smaller, but small. Even at just 2mm size difference, you can see it when the 1000 is side by side to the 750. I'd like to think Doxa incorporated the suggestions of their customers who voiced a preference for a smaller sub when they started designing the 1000. In fact, I am pretty sure Doxa did.

So, what's my point? I think Doxa is very in tune with its supportive customer base and will ultimately make a 1000 case size based supersub if it is technically feasible to cram in an HRV device etc. Maybe it isn't possible, but I would be willing to bet at some point Doxa will try. I agree that a 1000 size supersub would be an awesome size. Especially since I have been wearing a 1000 sharkie the past week. It is very comfortable and I like the matt black dial. Sorta military in appearance. I prefer it to the glossy black dial on the 750 sharkie.

The tidbits shown us so far on the 750 based supersub appear amazing. It looks like it is melding most of the suggestions voiced in the poll. Be patient and let's wait and see the final product before totally dismissing it.

Since I first started following Doxa they have continuously added more and more models, colors, and designs for their customers. There is a color and case size for all. As I previously mentioned, I welcome your comments as a professional diver. You have a rare insight into what gets the job done. Give Doxa a chance to get out the 750 supersub. Maybe they will send a "loner" for you to try out  Then we can see you in their magazine ads 

Regards
Scott



TKite said:


> If I were a big guy with big wrists as well I can see why you would like a large watch and I sure don't blame you there.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Excellent analysis of Doxa. Thanks Scott.


----------



## hakim (May 11, 2006)

Doxa Dan said:


> Hakim, I see you have the 40th on order per your signature. Isnt that one the same size case as the Super Sub (44-45mm)? Just curious as to why this size was ok for that watch but not ok for the Super Sub.
> 
> Dan


Yes, you're right Dan. I do have the 40th on order and from what I gather its teh same size as the new SS. The only reason I ordered the 40th was I missed out on the previous chrono but was even more excited about this one because of the twin registers which is closer to the original. I know I won't wear it regularly due to its size, but like my B&R Chrono, it'll be for those special occassions! :-!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

hakim said:


> Yes, you're right Dan. I do have the 40th on order and from what I gather its teh same size as the new SS. The only reason I ordered the 40th was I missed out on the previous chrono but was even more excited about this one because of the twin registers which is closer to the original. I know I won't wear it regularly due to its size, but like my B&R Chrono, it'll be for those special occassions! :-!


Cool! That will be a sweet watch! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Mods, what do you guys think about closing this poll? Seems like it did it's job and has now out lived it's usefulness.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

subkrawler said:


> Mods, what do you guys think about closing this poll? Seems like it did it's job and has now out lived it's usefulness.


Please please please! SO tired of opening polls to see the same last post as before (I memorize the last poster now, so I can eliminate some of that....) PLEASE close it! :-!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree chaps. I think the poll has done its job. I'll close the thread now.

Pete


----------

